# Advice on a Motor for a 3D Zoetrope



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm working on my 3D zoetrope and could use some input on a good motor for performance.

The zoetrope will be built on a round horizontal platter about three feet in diameter. I'm thinking it might weigh 20-25 pounds (hopefully less, but I'm new to this). The motor needs to run continuously for many hours. Doesn't matter if its AC or DC.

For speed, my sweet spot is in the 45-60 rpm range. I've currently got a 30 rpm motor that's plenty rugged enough, but I need something faster so the zoetrope "frames" can be fewer and wider. I'm not ready to start adding gears or chains; the beauty of the thing is its single moving part.

Right now I'm eyeing this 42 rpm gearmotor from Surplus Center. I have no idea how well it performs but the numbers look pretty good. Something faster would be even better.

Does anyone suggestions or advice on a motor for this project? Has anyone used that particular gearmotor, or another that might do the job? I don't have a ton of money to spend - it's all about visual design and elbow grease.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

get a pulse width modulator! (in my best marvin the martian voice)
a fancy dimmer for motors so you can dial in the rpm you need, 
get any high rpm motor and dial it down. would that work?

a clothes dryer motor, or a fan motor might do

i can't wait to see your zoetrope


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh cool, that opens up my options.

Any advice on calculating what kind of torque I might need? It's been awhile since my physics classes.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

would depend on weight i guess.. not really my expertise though.

i'm sure someone around here can help you with that.


----------

